
Collaborative Filtering Plugin for Rails - samratjp
http://github.com/maccman/acts_as_recommendable
======
samratjp
Also, be sure to checkout Mahout: a scalable, machine learning library built
on top of Hadoop - <http://mahout.apache.org/>

Of course, if you really wanna scale it up and mess around with Hadoop,
Cloudera's got some nifty resources as well -
<http://www.cloudera.com/hadoop/>

------
maccman
Also, check out cwninja's branch - probably more up to date:
<http://github.com/cwninja/has_related>

